# Electrical Safety



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

CDC/NIOSH has a new publication "Electrical Safety,Student Manual"
Good reading for young or old.
www.cdc.gov/niosh


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll give it a go over. 
thanx


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

This gets you a little closer: http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/docs/2009-113/default.html


----------

